# Beginner questions



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I picked up an inline muzzleloader last winter, just to extend my season and give me another shot at a buck tag.

Now, I'm starting to think about practicing with it. What are some of you guys' favorite loads (I'm debating T7 and 300gr powerbelts, but I can definitely be persuaded). How many shots can a guy get between cleanings? What do you do to clean at the range, when you don't have running water handy? Is there any point in practicing out to 200 yards? Is the extra power of a full charge worth it? Is there anything else that I might not be thinking of?


----------



## Buck Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

what arew you shooting and where do you live? Check your ML laws and see if you have any rstrictions as to scopes or types of bullets. Then we can start honing you in. T7 loose is good that way you can work up loads for the bullets you choose. It does leave a crud ring and i had to swab after every patch, that is just me though, you might be different. More as we find stuff out


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

It's a stainless-fluted Remington Genesis. I'm in ND, so magnifying scopes are out, but I shoot a lot of my old military guns pretty well with open sights. I don't think we're restricted as far as bullets or powder type. I'm leaning toward using pellets, just out of convenience, but the sticky thread about Blackhorn 209 (as well as the rave reviews it was getting at Midway), have me thinking about it.

Where I hunt is fairly open, so spotting the big boy on the edge of my range is a real possibility. I would like to know that's really practical.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I know that rifle likes the Barnes 250 grain MZ Expanders with two T7 pellets.

Before you load take "Simple Green" cleaner and swab that bore spotless. Then dry the bore real good. You want to have a clean bore to play with.

The first shot mmight be a disappointment. Swab using a simple spit patch and then a dry patch between all shots. I was get a TERRIBLE crud ring with the pellets. I mean big time. But pay no attention to the swabbing. Shoot 4 ,more using same swab technique.

Try the 200 grain (these will shoot high) and 250 grain Shockwaves with pellets. I use loose because i can play with loads in 5 grain increments + or -. Shoot for a group at 25 yards, 50 then 100 yards, probably adjust those sites for 2 inches high at 100 and be dead on at 150. Your gun will shoot 200, however open sites leaves some to be desired at that range. You might want to look at some Peeps maybe EABCO. Good Luck and report back in w/ results.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I appreciate the help! I never figured anybody would know the Genesis. I'll try that load, and let you know how it goes. That's a good point about the peep sight.

Thanks!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Youll most likely get more consistent velocities (and hence better groups) using loose powder.

Also, the pellets are notorious for leaving fouling rings that are not only annoying, but can be dangerous if you dont seat the bullet past them onto the powder charge.

Loose powder really isnt that much of an inconvenience if pre-measured into speed loaders.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Another vote for loose powder. I don't like any of the pellets. Speed loaders for loose powder work great. I carry six loaders with cap, powder, and bullet all in one.
In my inline I like 120 gr of Pyrodex Select behind a 250 Thompson Center Shockwave.
In my traditional I like 70 gr of P Pyrodex behind a round ball. This rifle has a Green Mountain barrel with 1/70 twist.
The Thompson Center Hawken with original barrel I will shoot up to 100 gr P Pyrodex with a round ball, and 90 gr with a TC Maxiball.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I was thinking I'd eliminate a place where I could mess up by using pellets, but after poking around in Scheels yesterday, loose can't be _that_ much trickier.

I'm one of those people who stress out about anything new, until I do it a few times. Can anybody recommend a good "for dummies"-type tutorial on using loose powder?


----------



## Buck Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

pre load measures into speedlaoders for the field, then when you want to hunt you have your primer, powder/sub. bullet and sabot in one spot. I keep em'
loaded (about 4) and throw a couple in my pocket for a hunt. If you preload , it isone less thing to worry about when your out there. Also writre w/ a sharpie on the speed loader what grains and type powder/sub you have in there. Helps whe n you get fancy shooting down the road w/ different bullets.
I use these for storage anmd tnhey are great!! Got Black Powder Storage Tubes? 
http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx ... age=1&key=?

Below is the best measure you can find IMO. I can switch loads on the ppractice range making finding that load quicker. I have one for each ML I own, w/ and a booklet of range sessions and results.

TC U-View Powder Measure-

Product Details

This measure allows you to see the exact level of the powder in the tube. Eliminate the guesswork of loading consistent charges with this handy, lightweight measure. Includes loading spout that swivels out of the way to fill the measure. Locking shaft is a cinch to adjust. Prevents pouring partial charges caused by bridging of powder. Graduated in 5 increments from 15 to 125 grains


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

omegax said:


> I'm one of those people who stress out about anything new, until I do it a few times. Can anybody recommend a good "for dummies"-type tutorial on using loose powder?


The only thing that really pops into my mind, and this goes for both loose and pelletized powder.

Do not, I repeat DO NOT forget to pour your powder charge into the barrel before seating the ball/bullet. Not a huge deal with a modern inline with a removable breech plug, but definatly a pain in the you know what with a traditional. 

If your at the range working on loads, dont get caught up talking to someone during the loading process, its pretty easy to forget a step.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I like T7 and Select around 80grs with 240gr Hornadys.Never cared for Powerbelts myself.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

I LIKE 777 MAG POWDER AND 200GR SHOCKWAVES IN A T/C INLINE SHOT A 5/8" GROUP AT A 100 MANY TIMES DROPS DEER INTHERE TRACKS TRY IT YOU MAY LIKE IT


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*Read the owners manual from front to back then do it again to make sure you have the loading instructions down pat. *I sure would like to know how it ever got started pellets are easier to use. When they first came out you had to make sure to load the proper side down even.
*LOOSE POWDER*, nuff said.
Start that Remington off with 80gr, loose powder of your choice. Try MMP sabots and Speer gold dots in the 250 to 300gr. range. Work up the load by 5 grain incruments. Don't be fiddling with the scope/sights after every shot till you can say you have a decent group. A decent group with that Remington is 1" to 1 1/2" at 100 yards.
Swab with a damp patch after every shot till you have it grouping good. 
The patch can be dampened with spit, mix of windshild washer fluid or windex.
Run a dry patch or two before loading the next shot.
Once you have it grouping good then test to see how many shots you can get before the groups enlarge. My Remingtons will only give 2 good shots before the groups enlarge. Also test the groups with some thing over the bore like tape or celophane to keep the wet out if hunting in the rain.

Clean up after a range shoot can be as simple as a bath of hot soapy water or what ever bore claner you like to clean the bore and any blow by you may have/get.

 Al


----------

